# Seattle\Oak Harbor Advice



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am moving to Washington next Tuesday and I've got a couple of questions. I am looking to live in Seattle if I can find an affordable apartment and if I can't I will probably be moving back to Oak Harbor for a while.
1. If I end up in Oak Harbor does anybody have any experience with OHPD or island county sheriff as far as CCW permits. I plan on going to the king county sheriff if I live in Seattle.
2. Can anybody recommend a gun store\range either in Seattle or Oak Harbor. I remember a gun store in downtown Oak Harbor but I can't remember the name, I also use to go to an outdoor range some were on Whidbey as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*About Washington State Carry Permits:*
They *must* issue you one if your record is clear, you submit the required fingerprints, and you pay the fees. Oh, yeah...and you have to have been a state resident for (I believe) one year.
The "which PD to go to" question, therefore, hinges upon which one will give you an assured appointment to take your fingerprints (because the fees are all the same).
Up here in the islands, permit fingerprints are taken only one day a week. Walk-ins are OK, but they prefer to know that you're coming. They don't do the job during lunch time.
That's all I know.


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *About Washington State Carry Permits:*
> They *must* issue you one if your record is clear, you submit the required fingerprints, and you pay the fees. Oh, yeah...and you have to have been a state resident for (I believe) one year.
> The "which PD to go to" question, therefore, hinges upon which one will give you an assured appointment to take your fingerprints (because the fees are all the same).
> Up here in the islands, permit fingerprints are taken only one day a week. Walk-ins are OK, but they prefer to know that you're coming. They don't do the job during lunch time.
> That's all I know.


Thanks


----------

